

Perfect Score for Americans in World Math Tourney (1994) - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/1994/07/20/us/perfect-score-for-americans-in-world-math-tourney.html

======
tokenadult
At least one veteran from the 1994 United States "dream team" at the
International Mathematical Olympiad appears to write software (a programming
language), but what are they all doing now?

